# Slot Car Dyno



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Their was a post in another thread about a dyno Take a look at this one. http://www.vrpslotracing.com/dynohome.html

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Dave also makes some other outstanding tools, all very high quality. 
In addition to the Dyno, he offers an armature balancer that floats the arm with a magnetic field, A com tool for pancake arms, a boiling fixture/tire gauge, and a nifty pit stop tool....
Check out ALL of them....:thumbsup:
vrpslotracing.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

JWL Slot Cars said:


> Their was a post in another thread about a dyno Take a look at this one. http://www.vrpslotracing.com/dynohome.html
> 
> Thanks, Jeff



Jeff have you tried it yet? Has anyone? Is there a way to hold the car in place?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

_"Has anyone tried it? Is there a way to hold the car in place?"
_
Yes....and....Yes
There are two guide pin locations......the later model also used a single roller for the rear tires, the early model used a pair of rollers. The later one also incorporates four adjustable screws (a pair under traction mags & a pair under motor mags) which if backed out can simulate a higher downforce track. It's a great tool to track changes that you make & also to narrow down your "fleet" of cars before hitting the track.
I have mine connected to a variable power supply & voltage meter so that I can get readings at various power levels rather than just top speed. It also has a power step down switch to use for break in at lower voltage. 
Not cheap but a great tool. Highly recommended.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

eastside johnny said:


> _"Has anyone tried it? Is there a way to hold the car in place?"
> _
> Yes....and....Yes
> There are two guide pin locations......the later model also used a single roller for the rear tires, the early model used a pair of rollers. The later one also incorporates four adjustable screws (a pair under traction mags & a pair under motor mags) which if backed out can simulate a higher downforce track. It's a great tool to track changes that you make & also to narrow down your "fleet" of cars before hitting the track.
> ...




Thanks Johnny.:thumbsup:


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

*Vrp*

i also have all of the tools offered. great stuff. highly recommended. he also has a new version of the dyno.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrdyno (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello this is David from VRP Slotracing, I manufacture the Dynos. This is my first time posting on this sight. I saw that some people were talking about the dynos. If anybody have any questions just ask and i will reply.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just bougt one...can't wait to get it. Will post review!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> I just bougt one...can't wait to get it. Will post review!


hahaha I got mine last week VJ!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> I just bougt one...can't wait to get it. Will post review!


It's a really cool piece. Amazing the variation on the dyno with the different chassis'. Whats great is, you can tweak and see intsant results without even doing a lap. Get it where you want to see it, then get on the track and rip it up!!!:freak:


----------



## mrdyno (Jan 12, 2011)

Joe glad you are enjoying the Dyno. Did you know you can use the dyno to check the electrical connection between the hangers and the pickup shoes. This is the only way to check it while the car is running at top speed. This is how you do it.
While the car is running push the pickup shoes towards the back of the car, if it speeds up you do not have the maximum electrical connection. You can then proceed to adjust them at this point. Will explain tomorrow. I have to go now.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

David, We all thank you for the tip!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

mrdyno said:


> Joe glad you are enjoying the Dyno. Did you know you can use the dyno to check the electrical connection between the hangers and the pickup shoes. This is the only way to check it while the car is running at top speed. This is how you do it.
> While the car is running push the pickup shoes towards the back of the car, if it speeds up you do not have the maximum electrical connection. You can then proceed to adjust them at this point. Will explain tomorrow. I have to go now.


Yes Dave thanks for looking out. I will have to play around now!! lol :wave:


----------



## mrdyno (Jan 12, 2011)

Joe I am talking about adjusting the hanger part of the pickups so that when you push on the pickups they do not move backwards. You can do that 2 ways.
1-Bend the tips of the pickups to wrap around forward the hanger almost pointing forward thereby tightening the pickup to the hanger. Not too tight that it will not move but just enough to move without any slop.
2-bend the back tip of the pickup down to touch the back portion of the hanger which prevents it from moving backwards when you push on it to move backwards.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Good to know Dave thanks.

So here is a little update. I asked Dave if he could make some kind of an adapter to handle the longer wheel base specialty chassis. What need to be done is another guide pin hole and don't think it will be a huge issue. So I sent Dave an Aurora NOS chassis to see what he can do. WooHoo!! He also told me this wasn't his first such request. So I'd say the Drag Racing bug is biting alot of us out there.

Thanks and i'll keep you updated.


----------

